# Does the Photon loosen?



## Needmoresnow (Dec 29, 2019)

Ive ridden Photons for about 5 days now. They have softened up a bit and I expect them to soften more. I also had rulers previously but they were too soft after they broke in and packed out. Stick with the Photons, you'll be happy.


----------



## Mountain Surfer (Jun 30, 2019)

Photons do soften over time. I've been using Photons from being a complete beginner (actually used the Rulers for about 2 days in a dome) and can't say I noticed them being crazy stiff, just responsive (I could still flex them quite easily), but I imagine for a more experienced rider used to the feel of their gear, it's more noticeable. Ions are definitely more stiff than the Photons though, I wouldn't listen too much to what they say! haha


----------



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

The Photon has not been reviewed by The Good Ride since 2016. From what I have gathered, the Ion is definitely stiffer. The Photon sits between the Ruler/Swath and Ion on the stiffness scale.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

Photon gets soft quickly, they form creases that become flex points as seen in this pic. They also flex and squeak as you walk from the cut above ankle boa wires. 
These boots have around 30 days on them


----------

